# Sage Barista Touch - touchscreen problems



## datainadequate (Sep 19, 2020)

We've had a Sage Barista Touch for around 18 months, and it's met our needs. However, recently the touchscreen has been playing up. Sometimes it doesn't seem to register touches, other times it will detect a touch when there is no-one near the machine. My first thought was that some dirt and/or coffee grounds had got into gap between the screen and casing.

The shop where we bought the machine from has closed, not sure how easy it might be to get Sage to do anything about this. I'd be happy to dismantle it myself to see if there is any gunk under the covers that can be cleaned. However, I cannot work out how to get the covers off.

Has anyone else worked out how to dismantle this machine? Or have any advice about touchscreen issues?


----------



## ManOnTheCroydonOmnibus (Nov 5, 2020)

I have the same problem. It's just started. It only really affects the top of the screen. Which is a pan as we carried out a factory reset and to advance the menu there is a tick in the top right hand corner of the machine which will not respond. So, the machine is now unusable. If we can't get it sorted out satisfactorily then we'll be finished with touch screen machines and will stick with mechanical.. After spending the amount of money that we did on this machine and had it for less than a year I will be avoiding Sage/Breville going forward.


----------



## ManOnTheCroydonOmnibus (Nov 5, 2020)

The fix is remarkably easy. Turn the machine off. Unplug it from the mains. Leave it for about an hour. Turn it on and hey presto! It works as if nothing had ever happened. It appears that the heating element can cause disruption of the touch screen operation after extended use. Effectively it overheats the touchscreen components and they need time to cool down and any capacitors to discharge. At least, that's how I understand the problem from trawling the internet. Whether I have that right or wrong I don't really care, as I'm not about to take the thing apart and try to re-engineer it. The machine works and if it decides to throw another tantrum in the future I know what to do about it.


----------



## Jp55 (Aug 9, 2021)

I have the same issue with this model, will try the unplug and plug back in routine. I do have another issue with the milk wand saying its blocked when its not. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Jp55 (Aug 9, 2021)

Jp55 said:


> I have the same issue with this model, will try the unplug and plug back in routine. I do have another issue with the milk wand saying its blocked when its not. Anyone else experience this?


 A further update

Hi, i have experienced the same issue and believe its either caused by two things. The touch panel is sat in front of the lcd screen and directly behind that is the boiler. When left on the boiler primes itself and gets hot. This could heat the touch panel and cause it to falsely think its being touched. Also i have found that there is a small rubber gasket that sits between the touchpanel and the outer case and coffee grains can get trapped causing the screen to activate ie start steaming. I have stripped mine and cleaned the gasket and haven't had the issue since (its quite a complicated job). Suggest you switch off when not in use.


----------



## Pete13 (7 mo ago)

Jp55 said:


> A further update
> 
> Hi, i have experienced the same issue and believe its either caused by two things. The touch panel is sat in front of the lcd screen and directly behind that is the boiler. When left on the boiler primes itself and gets hot. This could heat the touch panel and cause it to falsely think its being touched. Also i have found that there is a small rubber gasket that sits between the touchpanel and the outer case and coffee grains can get trapped causing the screen to activate ie start steaming. I have stripped mine and cleaned the gasket and haven't had the issue since (its quite a complicated job). Suggest you switch off when not in use.


Hi Jp55,

Do you have any guides to help with accessing the rubber gasket. I have tried the "turn it off & on solution" mentioned by others which had no effect.

Thanks


----------

